
Donald Trump: US must greatly expand nuclear weapons - sndean
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38410027
======
ArlenBales
His tweet is alluding to nuclear deterrence.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deterrence_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deterrence_theory)

Doesn't do squat against terrorists though, which is the most prominent threat
(as far as the government sees it) of the 21st century.

